# How to fix a scratched/smudged computer case?



## tragoedia2 (Jan 30, 2020)

My computer case (thermaltake level 20 MT) has a couple of scratches/smudges on the front. Is there any way I could fix the scratches and make them less noticeable? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Lorec (Jan 30, 2020)

Welcome to TPU

That looks dirty to me.
Did You try to remove it with an eraser (smooth one)?
Just gently work the same spot.
Since this part seems to be plastic, I wouldnt advise using any solvents.


----------



## tragoedia2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lorec said:


> Welcome to TPU
> 
> That looks dirty to me.
> Did You try to remove it with an eraser (smooth one)?
> ...


Thank you!  I did as you suggested and tried using an eraser on the scratches, but no dice. They won't come off--no visible change at all. Appreciate the suggestion though!


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2020)

tragoedia2 said:


> My computer case (thermaltake level 20 MT) has a couple of scratches/smudges on the front. Is there any way I could fix the scratches and make them less noticeable? Thanks for any input!


I'd bet, if you wanted to spend a little money, you could use a headlight polishing kit on it....


----------



## bonehead123 (Jan 30, 2020)

I uised baking soda, toothpase and a jeweler's rouge cloth, which worked like a charm for me last year on my son's level 20XT 

But the headlight kit would most likely work too, albeit for a tad mo' money..


----------



## trickson (Jan 30, 2020)

Go to the Dollar tree and pick up some awesome orange it will clean it right off no problem.


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 30, 2020)

Usually i use toothpaste, just test it how far it can clean the plastic


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 30, 2020)

In an inconspicuous area (hidden) try some auto polish like "Turtle Wax"


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 30, 2020)

jsfitz54 said:


> In an inconspicuous area (hidden) try some auto polish like "Turtle Wax"


I've also tried clear nail polish with mixed success.


----------



## PerfectWave (Jan 30, 2020)

sadly trying to clean is easy to increase the "damage". Be carefull when using chemical product on plastic


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 30, 2020)

Get an artist, painter. Ask him to paint it over with some cool stuff... case closed... Like a shitty teen tattoo... just slap a bigger over it.

Othervise... take the part off, clean/sand and repaint.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ferrum Master said:


> Get an artist, painter. Ask him to paint it over with some cool stuff... case closed... Like a shitty teen tattoo... just slap a bigger over it.
> 
> Othervise... take the part off, clean/sand and repaint.



When lacking artistic skill... a nice sticker does the trick too.


----------



## Vario (Jan 30, 2020)

I've used Meguiar's Ultimate Compound on a case panel before.  It restored the glossy black plastic "piano black".  Was pretty successful. Might work for yours.  Any product you try, you should test first in an inconspicuous area.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 30, 2020)

I use Prepsolv and it works great. It's not cheap though and you may not be able to buy it where you live. I get it from automotive paint supply stores. It's used in body shops and car dealerships. No abrasive compounds in it, leaves no residue and is anti-static. Here's something else my friends swear by but I haven't tried it yet: https://www.amazon.com/Kleanstrip-P...ocphy=9018832&hvtargid=pla-569618139042&psc=1


----------



## tragoedia2 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ahhzz said:


> I'd bet, if you wanted to spend a little money, you could use a headlight polishing kit on it....


Interesting idea! I might try that. Thanks! 



bonehead123 said:


> I uised baking soda, toothpase and a jeweler's rouge cloth, which worked like a charm for me last year on my son's level 20XT
> 
> But the headlight kit would most likely work too, albeit for a tad mo' money..


How much baking soda and toothpaste did you use?



Vayra86 said:


> When lacking artistic skill... a nice sticker does the trick too.


Yeah, I'm no artist, so if all else fails, I'll go for a sticker xD



Ferrum Master said:


> Get an artist, painter. Ask him to paint it over with some cool stuff... case closed... Like a shitty teen tattoo... just slap a bigger over it.
> 
> Othervise... take the part off, clean/sand and repaint.


This is my first time building a PC, so I'm not sure how I would go about removing a part of the computer case. I've never done that before. I'm also not sure what kind of paint I should use...the silver bars on the front of my case have a glossy sheen and I'm not sure how to replicate that look.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 30, 2020)

tragoedia2 said:


> I'm not sure how I would go about removing a part of the computer case.



If you look under the front of the chassis, there should be a wide gap you can fit your hand in, right by where the steel starts and the plastic bezel Front panel part with marks on it) stops. Give it a good pull, and it should essentially fall off in your hands. Page ten of the chassis manual will show you what I am talking about, and page 12 shows it for sure comes off (looked at the online PDF version from Tt).


----------



## bonehead123 (Jan 31, 2020)

tragoedia2 said:


> How much baking soda and toothpaste did you use?



You only need a small amount, enough to blot on with your fingertip, work with it in a small circular rubbing motion until it seems gone, then get another small blot and repeat... when done, wipe with a clean damp cloth, let it dry & repeat until all residue is gone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 31, 2020)

tragoedia2 said:


> My computer case (thermaltake level 20 MT) has a couple of scratches/smudges on the front. Is there any way I could fix the scratches and make them less noticeable? Thanks for any input!


I would and have used GooGone for blemishes like that. Won't hurt the plastic and should take it off.


----------



## C1ff0 (Jan 31, 2020)

tragoedia2 said:


> My computer case (thermaltake level 20 MT) has a couple of scratches/smudges on the front. Is there any way I could fix the scratches and make them less noticeable? Thanks for any input!



As a last resort after everything else has failed,and if the piece is'nt painted (bare metal), i use some steel wool, it will smooth out quite a lot of heavy scratch, but it will change the texture of the piece, from smooth to lighly textured.


----------

